# So i build my first hackintosh ever... simple question about osx



## MarcelM (Feb 8, 2017)

it might sound weird, but does OSX sound different to windows?

to my ears it seems so, but ofcourse i might be tricked.

i had optimized my windows for sound/midi stuff ofcourse but still i find that my audient id22 does sound better under osx sierra.

well, might be just my old ears... who knows?

besides that i think OSX is great. iam using computers for like 30 years now and also windows for a very long time. i didnt like windows 10 much, but i love osx from the beginning.

regards


----------



## afterlight82 (Feb 8, 2017)

No. But the warm glow of making OS X boot on something you built yourself may be having an effect


----------



## robgb (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes. Everything about OSX is better.


----------



## lumcas (Feb 8, 2017)

OSX system sounds are unquestionably much better sounding


----------



## Viegaard (Feb 8, 2017)

I once ate two OSX - Made my stomach go poop poop  

Come on Discord you flappadigot.


----------



## jasperdany (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

I am on the process of building a Hackintosh too, can anyone tell me if this motherboard from Asus is supportable and the following processors ? 


Asus X99 Deluxe II (Motherboard)


Processor
*Intel BX80671I76950X Core i7-6950X Prozessor*


Or *Intel Core i7-6900K BX80671I76900K Prozessor (3,20GHz, FCLGA2011-V3, 20MB Cache) *




Can anyone tell me if these processors are compatible for building a Hackintosh ? If not can anyone suggest me a hardware that would be equivalent to this, cause I intended to buy a MAC Pro but its apparently a bit over my budget, this way pay almost 1/4th the price !! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## garyhiebner (Feb 16, 2017)

jasperdany said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on the process of building a Hackintosh too, can anyone tell me if this motherboard from Asus is supportable and the following processors ?
> 
> ...




Have you checked on the TonyMacX86 forums. You can post your potential build up their and guys can give advice:

https://www.tonymacx86.com/forums/buying-advice.17/


----------



## mjsalam (Feb 16, 2017)

jasperdany said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on the process of building a Hackintosh too, can anyone tell me if this motherboard from Asus is supportable and the following processors ?
> 
> ...




While I can't tell you specifically about parts I can recommend that you start here: 

https://www.tonymacx86.com

And here is a link to their January 2017 buyers guide for hackintosh building:

https://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/january/2017


I think its pretty much the definitive resource. Good luck!

Mark


----------



## jasperdany (Feb 16, 2017)

mjsalam said:


> While I can't tell you specifically about parts I can recommend that you start here:
> 
> https://www.tonymacx86.com
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just posted in that forum


----------



## mjsalam (Feb 16, 2017)

jasperdany said:


> Thanks, I just posted in that forum



Cool. Let me know how you make out. I'd be curious to know your total cost when done. Side note. Have you considered looking at a legacy Mac Pro? There is a really good sweet spot there in terms of price/performance. I think its the 4.1 or the 5.1. I'd have to check when I get home but I think its the 4.1, flash the firmware to get to 5.1 so it can support newer procs. Then buy the newer proc off eBay - 6 or 12 core (depending on machine) and swap it out. You are left with a really powerful machine that is really expandable. I did this with mine that I got used and i've maxed out the memory and its a great machine. If you google it you'll see its a very popular (and cost effective) approach leaving you with a native Mac Pro. Anyhow...something to consider if only because my experience with hackintoshes has been that it can be a real PITA. Particularly when it comes to OS upgrades. Very easy to brick the machine then you are jumping through hoops to get it back online all the while wasting time. Anyhow. 2 cents.


----------



## jasperdany (Feb 16, 2017)

mjsalam said:


> Cool. Let me know how you make out. I'd be curious to know your total cost when done. Side note. Have you considered looking at a legacy Mac Pro? There is a really good sweet spot there in terms of price/performance. I think its the 4.1 or the 5.1. I'd have to check when I get home but I think its the 4.1, flash the firmware to get to 5.1 so it can support newer procs. Then buy the newer proc off eBay - 6 or 12 core (depending on machine) and swap it out. You are left with a really powerful machine that is really expandable. I did this with mine that I got used and i've maxed out the memory and its a great machine. If you google it you'll see its a very popular (and cost effective) approach leaving you with a native Mac Pro. Anyhow...something to consider if only because my experience with hackintoshes has been that it can be a real PITA. Particularly when it comes to OS upgrades. Very easy to brick the machine then you are jumping through hoops to get it back online all the while wasting time. Anyhow. 2 cents.




Thanks for the tip, the thing is am at a face considering MAC is becoming too expensive, so if I don't make it, I will convert it to Windows and purchase Cubase or Studio One. The thing is, I will first buy minimum storage RAM and go for the right processor and motherboard and install the iOS and then extend the RAM and storage (M.2 SSD). Will keep you posted. Thanks again.


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 17, 2017)

Be sure to check the posts markedn [SUCCESS] for a little safety.


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 17, 2017)

and check this recent thread about hackintoshes and a "dellintosh" build.
There I also posted 2 links with 2 very recent builds with great success with El Cap and Sierra updates and think everything worked properly (iMessage etc) 

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ting-a-dellintosh-64g-ram.59008/#post-4042610


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 17, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> and check this recent thread about hackintoshes and a "dellintosh" build.
> There I also posted 2 links with 2 very recent builds with great success with El Cap and Sierra updates and think everything worked properly (iMessage etc)
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ting-a-dellintosh-64g-ram.59008/#post-4042610


and if u were about to go with the (somehow unsupported new broadwell-e's) check this one for some tips:
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/anyone-got-the-new-6850k-working.207453/


----------



## jasperdany (Feb 18, 2017)

passsacaglia said:


> and check this recent thread about hackintoshes and a "dellintosh" build.
> There I also posted 2 links with 2 very recent builds with great success with El Cap and Sierra updates and think everything worked properly (iMessage etc)
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ting-a-dellintosh-64g-ram.59008/#post-4042610




thanks a lot for this information, this was really valuable to me )
I read that if I use a Intel Xeon Processors I might have better success rates ... is it so ? ... I noticed all MAC Pros use Intel Xeon Processors. ....


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 18, 2017)

jasperdany said:


> thanks a lot for this information, this was really valuable to me )
> I read that if I use a Intel Xeon Processors I might have better success rates ... is it so ? ... I noticed all MAC Pros use Intel Xeon Processors. ....


Hm really don't know! For better stability and somehow more "proven" builds I think most "Mac Pro Hacks" do not use Xeon's as in the 2013 pro's but (current) 3930K, 4930K, some 5820K and some Success builds on the Skylake.

Check these ones, can PM you, I think I saved some 6700 Success builds but search on tonymacx also 
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...sierra-10-12-clover-guide-100-working.203769/

https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...-extreme-32gb-ram-gtx-770-4gb-success.130386/

https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...gt-i7-4790k-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-sc.149666/

 But I think there are some good success ones with the Skylake, Broadwell-E not that much.
The closest you can get a MacPro are the 6-core builds I linked there, think they are the most popular and stable 4930 and 5820K builds!  Some ppl tend to clock them too with great success!


----------



## Xaviez (Feb 19, 2017)

Heroix said:


> it might sound weird, but does OSX sound different to windows?
> 
> to my ears it seems so, but ofcourse i might be tricked.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, running a hackintosh too and while I can't comment on it sounding any better than Windows (haven't noticed), I sure do prefer OSX for everything sound and MIDI related, just less hassle.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Feb 19, 2017)

Yea, welcome! - I build my Hack a year ago. 

While being just 1/5 of a Mac Pro, mine runs just as good! - So in this case, it is just great. 
I am considering a Mac Mini Hack build. Which can be made even more powerful than the Mac Pro, at some spectres.
- E.g. some features might be missing..  

Good luck! - There is a lot of advice on the internet. 

I will post a YT video later for a good build. 

All the best
Rune


----------



## MarcelM (Feb 19, 2017)

well, i had problems when i created a complete backup using true image. i used the windows version and when i tried to recover it, it didnt work. didnt know it cant handle gpt that good and partition sizes have to be exactly the same for it to work. lucky for me it worked to recover it onto a bigger hdd and then i used carbon copy cloner to move it back to the ssd.

what software do you use to backup your system? id prefer a usb boot solution which does sector by sector backup/recovery. guess i give clonezilla a try, but i wonder what you guys are using.

oh, i like the clear font in windows better but it seems its a apple thing. aliasing...


----------



## Xaviez (Feb 19, 2017)

I used some Windows application to image the entire drive and did restore it and it worked, need to check what it's named though as I can't recall. 

Aliasing on Mac fonts? Can't say that I have noticed that!


----------



## MarcelM (Feb 19, 2017)

Xaviez said:


> I used some Windows application to image the entire drive and did restore it and it worked, need to check what it's named though as I can't recall.
> 
> Aliasing on Mac fonts? Can't say that I have noticed that!



yeah, the font rendering is a bit different on windows. it looks more clear. you can google about it. its just a windows/apple thing.

does your windows application run from a boot media? i prefer that solution.


----------



## Xaviez (Feb 19, 2017)

Heroix said:


> yeah, the font rendering is a bit different on windows. it looks more clear. you can google about it. its just a windows/apple thing.
> 
> does your windows application run from a boot media? i prefer that solution.


I understand, just never found it to be aliased, if anything I find the fonts on MacOS to be easier on the eye.

Dunno if it supports creating a bootable disk, I run it from my Windows disk, it's called Macrium Reflect.
Apparently it doesn't support GPT either, but in my case that didn't matter as I just did a bit for bit clone of the drive, so it restored it bit for bit and worked fine.

Correction: It DOES support GPT:
http://www.macrium.com/reflectfree.aspx

I read somewhere else that it didn't, must have been about an older version.


----------



## MarcelM (Feb 19, 2017)

Xaviez said:


> I understand, just never found it to be aliased, if anything I find the fonts on MacOS to be easier on the eye.
> 
> Dunno if it supports creating a bootable disk, I run it from my Windows disk, it's called Macrium Reflect.
> Apparently it doesn't support GPT either, but in my case that didn't matter as I just did a bit for bit clone of the drive, so it restored it bit for bit and worked fine.
> ...



thx for that one. it does indeed allow to create a boot media drive. i will try that one. looks very promising.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 19, 2017)

Heroix said:


> thx for that one. it does indeed allow to create a boot media drive. i will try that one. looks very promising.


Why not just use CCC for backing up your hackintosh? 
I built a hackintosh way back. Started on Snow Leopard and currently on El Capitan. When I upgraded to Yosemite I changed over to clover efi. Made sure my windows installs were efi and all went very smooth. Upgrading to El Capitan was a breeze as with clover efi, you just upgrade normaly like you would on a regular mac.


----------



## MarcelM (Feb 19, 2017)

GP_Hawk said:


> Why not just use CCC for backing up your hackintosh?
> I built a hackintosh way back. Started on Snow Leopard and currently on El Capitan. When I upgraded to Yosemite I changed over to clover efi. Made sure my windows installs were efi and all went very smooth. Upgrading to El Capitan was a breeze as with clover efi, you just upgrade normaly like you would on a regular mac.



well... just imagine the hard disk dies for example. ccc is useless then. no, i always prefered to make backups with a bootable media. only benefits.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Feb 19, 2017)

Why do you think Carbon Copy Cloner can't handle bootable volumes? It is actually what is commonly used in the hackintosh community. Otherwise, if you use TimeMachine you have to run something like MultiBeast again. Carbon Copy Cloner in conjunction with Migration assistant is also the method of choice for upgrading OS.


----------



## MarcelM (Feb 19, 2017)

Selfinflicted said:


> Why do you think Carbon Copy Cloner can't handle bootable volumes? It is actually what is commonly used in the hackintosh community. Otherwise, if you use TimeMachine you have to run something like MultiBeast again. Carbon Copy Cloner in conjunction with Migration assistant is also the method of choice for upgrading OS.



i know it can handle bootable volumes, but if the harddrive really dies (happend to me) youre lost with ccc.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 19, 2017)

I use CCC with a Hacintosh running Sierra and it runs fine. I've had no problems with it and I can easily create a bootable volume. It even allows me to back up to networked drives on other computers.

As for sound, I'm running an MOTU PCIe-424 on my Hacintosh through my MOTU 2408 Mk III and it sounds identical to my MacPro 8-core running the same.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Feb 19, 2017)

Not sure what problem you're having, but I've had bootdrives go down on hacks a number of times. Was back up and running in no time. Whole point of CCC is the copy is ready to go. No recovery necessary. TM requires recovery and some added steps, but still works.

Difference in sound would be down to whatever the difference in drivers between MacOS and Windows are - but, that is rare. Sometimes getting onboard sound on a mobo for a hack to work requires A hack and sometimes that goes awry. But, it's rare and usually people are just convincing themselves or something that isn't there. Have to do thorough a/b isolation to be sure.


----------



## Xaviez (Feb 19, 2017)

Selfinflicted said:


> Not sure what problem you're having, but I've had bootdrives go down on hacks a number of times. Was back up and running in no time. Whole point of CCC is the copy is ready to go. No recovery necessary. TM requires recovery and some added steps, but still works.
> 
> Difference in sound would be down to whatever the difference in drivers between MacOS and Windows are - but, that is rare. Sometimes getting onboard sound on a mobo for a hack to work requires A hack and sometimes that goes awry. But, it's rare and usually people are just convincing themselves or something that isn't there. Have to do thorough a/b isolation to be sure.


CCC isn't free though, Reflectfree is.
Question, if your system drive goes down, do you boot from the CCC clone and then restore from the same disk you have booted from?


----------



## Selfinflicted (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a bunch of hacks. Most I actually just run TM and reformat if the drive goes down (happens sometimes, but does happen). Just need to keep good documentation on your Multibeast settings, as you'll need to re-install them using his method. But I just keep it all on a USB stick-easy. For builds that require pulling out cards etc for getting to the bootloader from scratch, a CCC copy is very handy to get up and going quickly - then restore as needed.

Time machine is just easy to use for general incremental backups (for any volume, not just OS). CCC is great when you want an exact bootable copy, like prep'ing to upgrade OS, etc.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 21, 2017)

Heroix said:


> well... just imagine the hard disk dies for example. ccc is useless then. no, i always prefered to make backups with a bootable media. only benefits.


CCC is exactly as the name implies...carbon copy cloner. An exact clone. Your hard drive fails, you install the backup physical hard drive and boot back up and your instantly back up and running. It's a no brainer. I've had 2 hard drives fail and 1 upgrade to an ssd. All done with ccc. I usually have 2 backups going. 1 with a previous osx on it.
You can use what you like but you are mis informed about ccc.


----------



## MarcelM (Feb 21, 2017)

GP_Hawk said:


> CCC is exactly as the name implies...carbon copy cloner. An exact clone. Your hard drive fails, you install the backup physical hard drive and boot back up and your instantly back up and running. It's a no brainer. I've had 2 hard drives fail and 1 upgrade to an ssd. All done with ccc. I usually have 2 backups going. 1 with a previous osx on it.
> You can use what you like but you are mis informed about ccc.



ok, i didnt know that, thx for the info. i might try it again then but reflectfree really works just fine. atleast i have working backups now.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 21, 2017)

Heroix said:


> ok, i didnt know that, thx for the info. i might try it again then but reflectfree really works just fine. atleast i have working backups now.


Absolutely. I use it for windows and a linux box. I never tried it on osx though as I already had CCC from way back.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 21, 2017)

I was in the Hackintosh world for 6 years and it was fun. My advice would be that tonymacx86 know their stuff, if youw really want even more wealth of technical advice though I used to use Insanelymac as well.

The one thing to avoid about tonymacx86 is the BIAS towards Gigabyte being the best motherboards and they really are not. I have heard other agree and owned many ASUS boards myself (currently a MAXIMUS VI Formula which I hacked) and they are far better build quality and support is just the same.

However, from what I know your two processors there are support, you may need the Voodoo TSync kext for the 6-Core i7, but then you can read up on that. It is why I never went to I7 Extreme chops, because getting that working can be a nightmare.

One of the best things about the hackintosh world was booting using the Clover EFI system that myself and a friend ended up baking into the actual UEFI BIOS of our boards making them native completely like a Mac, because the kext support was in the very board BIOS :D

Any help, or advice you would like let me know. I spent solid weeks tinkering and learning the craft, I am sure things have changed, but learning new steps with this stuff gets easier


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 21, 2017)

Heroix said:


> well, i had problems when i created a complete backup using true image. i used the windows version and when i tried to recover it, it didnt work. didnt know it cant handle gpt that good and partition sizes have to be exactly the same for it to work. lucky for me it worked to recover it onto a bigger hdd and then i used carbon copy cloner to move it back to the ssd.
> 
> what software do you use to backup your system? id prefer a usb boot solution which does sector by sector backup/recovery. guess i give clonezilla a try, but i wonder what you guys are using.
> 
> oh, i like the clear font in windows better but it seems its a apple thing. aliasing...


 You can use an applicaiton called Winclone for making bootable windows partitions, which runs in OS X.

I used to use this for real macs and on my hackintosh: https://twocanoes.com/products/mac/winclone


----------



## Zhao Shen (Feb 21, 2017)

robgb said:


> Yes. Everything about OSX is better.


Huh, am I the only person in the world who prefers Windows to macOS in almost every situation? I prefer my Mac for programming, since its Unix roots make things just magically work. But I can't think of a single other situation where I'd want a Mac over a PC. Maybe I'm just weird


----------



## lp59burst (Feb 21, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Huh, am I the only person in the world who prefers Windows to macOS in almost every situation? I prefer my Mac for programming, since its Unix roots make things just magically work. But I can't think of a single other situation where I'd want a Mac over a PC. *Maybe I'm just weird*


Yes, that must be it...


----------



## robgb (Feb 22, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> Maybe I'm just weird


Maybe.  There were things about OSX that kinda drove me nuts when I first started using it, and I have yet to find a video editing program as good as Vegas Pro, which is only available on a PC, but for the most part OSX has been pretty rock solid for me and a much more pleasant experience all around.


----------

